# Best races in terms of looks and attractivness?



## yellowsupercar55 (Jan 27, 2019)

Place these races in order, best to worst in terms of looks.
(1,2,3...)

White, black, asian, indian, middle-eastern, south-american, native-american. (Listed here in no particular order)


----------



## Hunter (Jan 27, 2019)

is this for males or females?


----------



## Coping (Jan 27, 2019)

Mulattos are the biggest slayers


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 27, 2019)

Where's the abo option?


----------



## yellowsupercar55 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hunter said:


> is this for males or females?


Males mostly


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 27, 2019)

B-W
White,SA,ME,Black,Asian,Indian,Native American


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 27, 2019)

If males:
1. White
2. Black
3. Asian
99. Indian

If females:
1. White
2. Asian
3. Black
99. Indian
@shitskincurry


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 27, 2019)

white, blacks, middle eastern, south american, is not very different in terms of attractiveness. the races that have mostly shit looks are asians native americans and indians


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 27, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> If males:
> 1. White
> 2. Black
> 3. Asian
> ...


Brutal racepill for curries


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Mulattos are the biggest slayers



Legit. I rarely see ugly mixed raced people


----------



## Hebbe wem (Jan 27, 2019)

Men
White mena latino black asian curry
Women
Women are the same but curry before asian


----------



## Coping (Jan 27, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Legit. I rarely see ugly mixed raced people


Perfect colouring, usually tall, big dicks, unique faces, low inhibition behaviour, best phenotype, jfl if you’re not mulatto in 2019


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

This list is for good looking guys, a light skin good looking Indian mogs any ricechad


White
Arab
Black
Latina
Indian
Asian


----------



## theropeking (Jan 27, 2019)

*Whites* 
1) Sweden
2) Netherlands
3) Iceland

*Off white*:
1) Italia
2) Spain
3) Turkey/Greece

*Black*
1) Jamaica
2) Nigeria
3) Congo

*Ricecels*
1) S-korea
2) Japan
3) Indonesia

Too lazy for the rest


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 27, 2019)

Men: European and MENA. 
Women: European and MENA 

Fuck everyone else.


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 27, 2019)

theropeking said:


> *Whites*
> 1) Sweden
> 2) Netherlands
> 3) Iceland
> ...


Kys you consider italian nonwhite piece of shit


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> Kys you consider italian nonwhite piece of shit



Kys weeb faggitttt


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Kys weeb faggitttt


son of a bitch I kill you WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Hunter (Jan 27, 2019)

yellowsupercar55 said:


> Males mostly



whites > latinos > asians > arab > blacks > indians


----------



## Coping (Jan 27, 2019)

Hunter said:


> whites > asians > arab > blacks > indians


In what world are asians better than blacks and Arabs jfl


----------



## yellowsupercar55 (Jan 27, 2019)

lol. Everybody hating on brownbois xd, whats so bad with them?


----------



## Hunter (Jan 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> In what world are asians better than blacks and Arabs jfl



this is just how i percieve the attractiveness of each race.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> son of a bitch I kill you WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> View attachment 16403



I hope you get ran over you Italian dog


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I hope you get ran over you Italian dog
> View attachment 16404


Respect italy bich, i mog you


----------



## Hunter (Jan 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> Mulattos are the biggest slayers



i WISH


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> Respect italy bich, i mog you



In what world do you mog me, your midface is longer than my house.

Kys aspie weeb faggitttt


Italy is a pathetic shell of country of what if used to be, now it’s full of pathetic manlets


----------



## Coping (Jan 27, 2019)

Hunter said:


> i WISH


R u mulatto


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> In what world do you mog me, your midface is longer than my house.
> 
> Kys aspie weeb faggitttt
> 
> ...


asshole you'll be as ugly as shit, I would smah your face just because you insulted my beautiful country. Bichhhhhh


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> asshole you'll be as ugly as shit, I would smah your face just because you insulted my beautiful country. Bichhhhhh
> View attachment 16405




It’s over boyo your more aspie than everyone on here combined, plus your delusional retardcel who thinks he can model


----------



## VST (Jan 27, 2019)

1. Chads
2. Chad-lites
3. High tier normies
4. Normies
5. Low-tier normie
6. Incel


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> It’s over boyo your more aspie than everyone on here combined, plus your delusional retardcel who thinks he can model


Mid face ratio is cope


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> Mid face ratio is cope



Boyo I still mog u


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 27, 2019)

theropeking said:


> *Off white*:
> 1) Italia
> 2) Spain
> 3) Turkey/Greece


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Boyo I still mog u


I rekt you in pm is over for you kys loser wryyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> I rekt you in pm is over for you kys loser wryyyyyyyyyyyyyy









Lol cope faggitttt, your a delusional narcy retard


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 16413
> 
> AHHHH PIECE OF SHIT RETURNING LONG HAIR AND I DESTROY WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Hunter (Jan 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> R u mulatto



yes.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

@AncapFAG I hair mog and face mog you now Kys faggitttt


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @AncapFAG I hair mog and face mog you now Kys faggitttt


Post pic loser


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> Post pic loser








It’s over boyo.

Anime is gay


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 16415
> 
> 
> It’s over boyo.
> ...







Ok i use the last ultimate fhoto bich

Mog this WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> View attachment 16416
> 
> Ok i use the last ultimate fhoto bich
> View attachment 16417
> ...



I mog u.

Plz fuck off


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I mog u.
> 
> Plz fuck off



you will have won the battle but not the war!
Dio maxxing!!!!


----------



## Coping (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 16415
> 
> 
> It’s over boyo.
> ...


Slayer tbh 


Hunter said:


> yes.


Lucky


----------



## VST (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 16415
> 
> 
> It’s over boyo.
> ...


My fellow Chaddington.

Tbh, if we didn't live in such a fucked area, we wouldn't be incels ngl.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

VST said:


> My fellow Chaddington.
> 
> Tbh, if we didn't live in such a fucked area, we wouldn't be incels ngl.



I absolutely hate where I live.


----------



## VST (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I absolutely hate where I live.


Tbh, we don't live too far from each other IIRC, and honestly, shit ain't much better where I live. Chavs, spiceheads and other druggies everywhere, every other teenage girl is pregnant/has a kid.

I wish there was some government programme that just exterminated Chavs the same way nazis did Jews ngl, there is no point to their existence.


----------



## Coping (Jan 27, 2019)

VST said:


> Tbh, we don't live too far from each other IIRC, and honestly, shit ain't much better where I live. Chavs, spiceheads and other druggies everywhere, every other teenage girl is pregnant/has a kid.
> 
> I wish there was some government programme that just exterminated Chavs the same way nazis did Jews ngl, there is no point to their existence.


There should be a law where only good looking people can reproduce, this is the only way to possibly eliminate incels even then it might not work


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

VST said:


> Tbh, we don't live too far from each other IIRC, and honestly, shit ain't much better where I live. Chavs, spiceheads and other druggies everywhere, every other teenage girl is pregnant/has a kid.
> 
> I wish there was some government programme that just exterminated Chavs the same way nazis did Jews ngl, there is no point to their existence.



Honestly if I lived in the USA or somewhere like that I love my life. But no I have to be in a chav infested shithole.

JFL. The majority of people in my class are having sex what a bunch of fucking degenerate


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 27, 2019)

VST said:


> 1. Chads
> 2. Chad-lites
> 3. High tier normies
> 4. Normies
> ...


Newton IQ


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 16413
> 
> 
> 
> Lol cope faggitttt, your a delusional narcy retard


He is good looking and you are too. Thing is, his anime shit is fucking him over


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> He is good looking and you are too. Thing is, his anime shit is fucking him over



Lol he is gl im just shit posting.

But I can not stand the gay anime spam, fucking @Zesto 2.0 , I hate anime I fucking hate it


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 27, 2019)

There's too many races to judge off, chechens mog the rest of the world hard


----------



## VST (Jan 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Honestly if I lived in the USA or somewhere like that I love my life. But no I have to be in a chav infested shithole.
> 
> JFL. The majority of people in my class are having sex what a bunch of fucking degenerate


It was the same at my school
Foids in our area lose their virginities at 14.

Worst thing is, there is no escape, we cannot move down south because shit is so expensive there.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 27, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> Kys you consider italian nonwhite piece of shit



This is you:






This is an aryan/nordic/white man:





Italians =/ white

Most popular Italian instagram model:
-black hair
-dark brows
-olive skin tone


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> In what world do you mog me, your midface is longer than my house.
> 
> Kys aspie weeb faggitttt
> 
> ...



"midface longer than my house" rofl


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> If males:
> 1. White
> 2. Black
> 3. Asian
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 28, 2019)

The white race of course, that is why I am European, and that's why I have baby blues. Cannot post images rn for some reason, probably because I've used up all the data on my phone.


----------



## Absi (Jan 28, 2019)

VST said:


> 1. Chads
> 2. Chad-lites
> 3. High tier normies
> 4. Normies
> ...


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 28, 2019)

theropeking said:


> This is you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@AncapFAG mogs him on this pic tbh. Brett maverick looks gay i mog him too. Ancap looks like a model on this pic no joke.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> @AncapFAG mogs him on this pic tbh. Brett maverick looks gay i mog him too. Ancap looks like a model on this pic no joke.



JFL Bret mogs everyone in this forum tbh, your delusional if you think you mog him


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> JFL Bret mogs everyone in this forum tbh, your delusional if you think you mog him


Barret is kinda chubby now and looks wierd bc of it


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> JFL Bret mogs everyone in this forum tbh, your delusional if you think you mog him


Tbh i don't like his look at all i think he's overrated. I think you mog him too.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 28, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Barret is kinda chubby now and looks wierd bc of it



No Bret Maverick


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> No Bret Maverick


OOpsie


----------



## dogtown (Jan 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Tbh i don't like his look at all i think he's overrated. I think you mog him too.



Boyo he was a fucking model, just because you don’t like his look doesn’t mean you, I, or anyone else on this forum mogs him. He mogs us all


TurboAutist45 said:


> OOpsie



No problem


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> Mulattos are the biggest slayers


----------



## Final82 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> If males:
> 1. White
> 2. Black
> 3. Asian
> ...



Kinda disagree 

For men , curry is a death sentence 

For women ?
Depends. Priyanka , A Rai and S Sen won miss world . Desi chicks are way hotter compared to Desi incel men


----------



## theropeking (Jan 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> @AncapFAG mogs him on this pic tbh. Brett maverick looks gay i mog him too. Ancap looks like a model on this pic no joke.



Ancap is a psl 4.2





Brett is a psl 7. Don't know what you are talking about tbh


----------



## dogtown (Jan 28, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Ancap is a psl 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Common sense iq


----------



## Final82 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Brutal racepill for curries



Curry -= jerk off and rope


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 28, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Ancap is a psl 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a blonde overgrown little boy tbh. Looks below average or average to me. 3.5-4PSL


----------



## Final82 (Jan 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> In what world are asians better than blacks and Arabs jfl



Northern California . Asian techies are young attractive multimillionaire slayers of top blonde Stacy Pussy


----------



## Coping (Jan 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Looks like a blonde overgrown little boy tbh. Looks below average or average to me. 3.5-4PSL


If Brett is PSL 4 then you and everyone here is PSL 1 jfl, he’s a 7 facially aka chad


----------



## dogtown (Jan 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Looks like a blonde overgrown little boy tbh. Looks below average or average to me. 3.5-4PSL



Your delusional


Coping said:


> If Brett is PSL 4 then you and everyone here is PSL 1 jfl, he’s a 7 facially aka chad



Wtf is this retardcel thinking .


----------



## Final82 (Jan 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> There should be a law where only good looking people can reproduce, this is the only way to possibly eliminate incels even then it might not work



I agree . Like us or our dads should have been castrated before he could come in my moms Pussy . Their balls should be fed to cats at age 13. Same with us . We R a shit pile of genetics


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 28, 2019)

Life fuel for mulatto muttcels like me


----------



## Coping (Jan 28, 2019)

Final82 said:


> I agree . Like us or our dads should have been castrated before he could come in my moms Pussy . Their balls should be fed to cats at age 13. Same with us . We R a shit pile of genetics


It amazes me how bad some people’s genetics are compared to others, how the fuck does it even happen tbh, some people have everything and some literally nothing in terms of looks jfl


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> If Brett is PSL 4 then you and everyone here is PSL 1 jfl, he’s a 7 facially aka chad


Cope. Brett looks like an overgrown little boy. He needs to have a more narrow frame, be less tall and have less muscles to not look like someone cut of a little boys head and put it on a masculine mans body.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Cope. Brett looks like an overgrown little boy. He needs to have a more narrow frame, be less tall and have less muscles to not look like someone cut of a little boys head and put it on a masculine mans body.



Please rope, don’t want your low iq genetics to be spread


----------



## Coping (Jan 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Cope. Brett looks like an overgrown little boy. He needs to have a more narrow frame, be less tall and have less muscles to not look like someone cut of a little boys head and put it on a masculine mans body.





Overgrown little boy  he’s a perfect mix of feminine and masculine features jfl at this cope


----------



## Final82 (Jan 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> It amazes me how bad some people’s genetics are compared to others, how the fuck does it even happen tbh, some people have everything and some literally nothing in terms of looks jfl



Yessir . The fucked up curry mom and cuck dad = fag like me . I hate my life tbh


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Please rope, don’t want your low iq genetics to be spread


Trust me my IQ is really high and i realise this situation better than all of you. You see my avatar? It displays a chess pawn as i am one of the best chess players there are. I have won tournaments in as young of an age as 12.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Trust me my IQ is really high and i realise this situation better than all of you. You see my avatar? It displays a chess pawn as i am one of the best chess players there are. I have won tournaments in as young of an age as 12.



JFL if you think your high iq while saying shit like you mog Bret Maverick plz rope


----------



## Final82 (Jan 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Please rope, don’t want your low iq genetics to be spread


I agree 100 p . Rope or get castrated and throw those balls in Atlantic Ocean for sharks to feed . That way , you don’t pass on those shitty cuck genes like my dad did - cuming As a sad cuck in my moms dry Pussy and seeding her With an ugly son-let like me .

I am never going to have my own seeds in any Pussy to breed . Period . My ugly DNA deserves to be burnt and buried extinct


----------



## Coping (Jan 28, 2019)

Final82 said:


> Yessir . The fucked up curry mom and cuck dad = fag like me . I hate my life tbh


Same man just gotta do our best to looksmax and see where shit goes, maybe one day we will be reborn as a chad and get what we deserve


----------



## Final82 (Jan 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> Same man just gotta do our best to looksmax and see where shit goes, maybe one day we will be reborn as a chad and get what we deserve



Yeah but it’s over for us in cuck incel life


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 28, 2019)

Final82 said:


> I agree 100 p . Rope or get castrated and throw those balls in Atlantic Ocean for sharks to feed . That way , you don’t pass on those shitty cuck genes like my dad did - cuming As a sad cuck in my moms dry Pussy and seeding her With an ugly son-let like me .
> 
> I am never going to have my own seeds in any Pussy to breed . Period . My ugly DNA deserves to be burnt and buried extinct


You never know how your offsprings will look. Many attractive people have only mediocre looking parents and many attractive parents give birth to ugly kids.


----------

